# nebie in the house... need help



## rosval (Jan 15, 2006)

hi you can call me rosval...

i was just wondering if anyonr can help me... i bought a couple of balloon molly the other week... and in my surprise the female started to lay her fry at around 6:00 in the evning she had 6... the nest morning there was 8 of them... unfortunately thir all dead... including the balloon milly that i bought... what could have gone wrong.. i hope some one could help me...


----------



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

What size is the tank?
how many fish?
how long has it been running?
do you have a test kit?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

it could be that they were stressed from the move


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's very likely.
You see, rosval, mollies don't like to be moved when they're pregnant. They tend to have their babies too early as a result, which results in dead babies and sometimes a dead mother.
Of course, it's very hard to tell when a black fish is gravid ( pregnant ), so moving a molly is tricky business, especially with balloons which alway look fat & pregnant anyway. Don't feel too bad about that one. However, if the tank is new, that may well have contributed to the problem as well, since on top of the other problems the molly would have had to contend with the effects of "new tank syndrome" which is never a good thing anyway.
There are some things you can do to make your tank more molly-friendly if you want to stick with mollies, like adding some molly-bright, shimmy-block and/or a few tablespoons of salt to the tank.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Baloon mollies are also very delicate. They are deformed from curvature of the spine and many have swim blatter problems. Who knows what else might be wrong because of their deformity.


----------

